# how can I select only a few music albums to synch with my I-Pod?



## Serge2012 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi,

I use the latest version of I-Tunes. Recently I uploaded all my large music library in I-Tunes. I've tried to find a solution how to select each time only a few albums to synch to my I-Pod (8GB) but I have no clue how to do it... I don't want to have to remove each time the entire library and just upload a few music albums.

Does anybody know how to do this?

Thanks,

Serge


----------



## robes3393 (Jan 26, 2009)

Select your device in iTunes. 
Under the Music tab it should say "Selected playlists, artist, albums, and genres" 
Then Select the few albums and whatever else you want.
Click Sync at the bottom right. 
After the sync you should be left with only the things you selected on your iPod.


----------



## Serge2012 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi,


Thanks for your message. If I go to File - device I only have these selections : 
- Synch I-Pod
- Transfer purchases from I-Pod
- Back up


No other options... I also checked "Edit - select all/select none"


Serge


----------



## robes3393 (Jan 26, 2009)

Click on View in the Menu Bar.
Then select Show Sidebar. 
On the sidebar on the left side it should list your device. 
Once clicking on it you should see the Music Tab at the top. 
From there you should be able to choose your playlists/albums/artists.


----------



## Serge2012 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your help. I found all the selection.


Have a nice weekend!


Serge


----------



## robes3393 (Jan 26, 2009)

No problem, I'm glad you found what you needed.

Thanks you too,

Rob


----------

